# G0690 vs G1023rl



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on one of these saws and am wondering what the difference's are.
They are almost the same price and have the same specs.
Does one have better dust collection or something?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a 1992 vintage 1023 and the new one has a better drive system (serpentine belt) and a dust shroud that encloses the blade which should really improve DC performance. The G0600 series saws lack the dust shroud and appear to have the 3 belt drive system my old 1023 has but they do have a Leeson motor if that is a consideration to you. My G1023 was 22 years old before I had to replace the motor on it and that was probably caused by the fact that the second owner (I'm number 3) ran it on an 80' extension cord. When I replace this old battleship I'll be getting the new G1023 myself. Both of them are highly rated machines.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Well there's this to consider. Maybe the G0690 comes
with set screws installed from the factory.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/62621


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

In addition to the differences mentioned above, the G1023RL has dovetail ways and a vertical thread for raising and lowering the arbor. The G0690 uses a traditional swing arm to accomplish that feat. The G0690 has a larger stock rip capacity. The G1023RL has the well proven Shop Fox Classic fence….the rip capacity can be easily increased on either saw by sliding the front rail to the right. The G1023RL has a dust shroud around the blade. The G1023RL is made in Taiwan, the G0690 is made in China.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Quality control and inspection appear to be a problem in Taiwan given
I was shipped a saw without a few pretty critical pieces.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Quality control and inspection appear to be a problem in Taiwan given
> I was shipped a saw without a few pretty critical pieces.
> 
> - skatefriday


It sounds like the issue with your saw was an isolated incident. I've read dozens to possibly hundreds of comments from mostly happy owners of the G1023RL…this is the first time I've read of an issue like yours. It's inconvenient for you, but I wouldn't read more into it than it is. Generally manufacturing is sent to China to save costs, not improve quality….same was true of Taiwan 30-35 years ago.


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

I have both in the shop sitting end to end.

The belt on the 1023 seems to slip a lot under load and the 690 doesn't slip.

Blade change on the 690 is easier.

Dust collection at the bottom of the 1023 cabinet is POOR. The small 4" port is broken up into two sections, one for the cabinet itself and one for the hose coming down from the lower blade shroud. The opening in the back of the shroud to the hose tends to clog often and easily and isn't easy to clear. I removed it entirely. The 4" port on the 1023 is at the rear of the cabinet and the 690 has one on the right side. I opened both the 6" and that helped dramatically.

The 690 blade guard (everyone uses one right?) is easier to remove and stays put. During a severe kick back the poor clamp which holds the guard on the 1023 simply let go and the guard went flying. Removing or installing the guard or splitter requires a bit of contortionism. Not an easy task to do.

The 690 has a magnetic starter on the outside of the saw. The 1023 has a magnetic starter on the inside with a simple off-on switch located under the rails in an inconvenient spot.

Both elevate and lower the blade easily enough but the 690 tends to have the teeth clogged with saw dust on occasion.

Both saws run well and handle heavy loads. I cut 8/4 hard maple on both.

The Shop Fox fence is a joke. I replaced the one on the 690 with a UniFence and will be replacing the 1023 in the near future when I have the time.

I like both saws with a little preference towards the 690. Both receive heavy use and neither has not been able to do the task assigned. The 690 is a dedicated crosscut saw and the 1023 is a dedicated rip saw.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> Quality control and inspection appear to be a problem in Taiwan given
> I was shipped a saw without a few pretty critical pieces.
> 
> - skatefriday
> ...


Sure, I wouldn't expect that they are shipping boatloads of saws with missing set screws,
but this is still an inspection problem. On a machine such as this there should be a second guy
examining that motor shaft to ensure that the screws were installed properly.

And all that said, I've been generally happy with the machine. I was originally looking
at a contractor saw but am very happy that I spent the extra money for the cabinet
saw. It will do everything I expect I'll want it to do for the rest of my life.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Just my opinion, but my Shop Fox fence is, and has been, dead on once adjusted over 4 years ago.
I would buy it again.
Bill


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Ws at the grizzly store in pa few months ago and spoke to one of there tecs about this saws .The tec recommended the 1023 saw . Said to me that they send out less replacement parts for then 1023 then the 690 .Said the 1023 saw has been there bread and butter for years . Cant give you any personal experience I own there hybrid saw .


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I think having dust collection at the blade on the 1023's would be a nice feature to have.
I have an older Craftsman that has served me will, but with not much power it does bog down from time to time.
I was actually leaning toward the 1023RLX because it's not that much more than the RLW. I doubt I really need 5 H.P. but it sure wouldn't hurt.
As for the 1023 dust port clogging, I do keep my saw very clean, so I think I wouldn't have that much of a problem with it filling up with sawdust.
I am about a month away from making the purchase
Thanks for all the info on both saws. It sure is appreciated.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

1023


----------



## Peace (Oct 23, 2016)

I have been using my Grizzly G0690 for 5 months. About 3 weeks ago the trunnion elevator began malfunctioning. Over the course of about a week it became increasingly difficult to wind the wheel to raise the trunnion to adjust the blade height. The shaft connected to the wheel is off center and must be the problem. There is a metal on metal friction sound above it but visually accessible. (Trunnion is bolted to the bottom of the table saw surface.) I have been in conversation with Grizzly tech support for 3 weeks, but they have as yet not come up with an answer. Has anyone had this problem?

Peace.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't you EVER clean it of debris?

Geez, my low use G690 is prefect over the past +4yr. That said I DO brush the "elevator" clean of debris of occasion AND re-lubricate. NOT sure that I understand the issue. The G690 is a descendant of the G1093 (trying to remember the correct number) and has had a VERY FINE tablesaw trunion of very many years.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> Don t you EVER clean it of debris?
> 
> Geez, my low use G690 is prefect over the past +4yr. That said I DO brush the "elevator" clean of debris of occasion AND re-lubricate. NOT sure that I understand the issue. The G690 is a descendant of the G1093 (trying to remember the correct number) and has had a VERY FINE tablesaw trunion of very many years.
> 
> - HorizontalMike


While sawdust is often the case of difficult trunnion movement on TSs I don't see anything in his post that suggests that. If it is sawdust don't you think the fact Grizzly hasn't honed in on that issue in "3 weeks" is an even bigger issue?


----------



## Peace (Oct 23, 2016)

I cleaned the machine before contacting Grizzly tech. Their first suggestion was to clean it, so I used mineral spirits and both rag and tooth brush. It is clean as a whistle. Step by step, including 3 fone conversations and numerous emails, Grizzly tech has tried to isolate the problem. They asked for fotos, which I sent. However, I don't see how they can help. I over greased the moving parts to see if that would help. It did slightly, but that didn't solve the high shaft faulty angle. (Grizzly can see that.) Because the faulty angle remains the same when I turn the wheel/shaft, the shaft can't be bent. I am about ready to hire a technician (not Grizzly) from 30 miles away to look at it. I hadn't anticipated that extra expense.

Peace


----------

